# Do you startle easily?



## Pablo (Sep 1, 2005)

I find that I startle easily over the most minor and trivial things, if a hear an unexpected noise or someone creeps up on me I almost jump out of my skin, its like I am permanently daydreaming and disconnected then suddenly in severe shock when the smallest of things brings me out of it.

Does anybody else get this?


----------



## LOSTONE (Jul 9, 2005)

Yes!

This don't happen that often to me but I do get much more startled about things then what I used to. It is like I am tripping and all spaced out then someone walks up behind me and says HI STEVE and I will get startled because it's like I suddenly snap back into this universe or something and it is painful :lol: .


----------



## Pablo (Sep 1, 2005)

Yeah I find its often people who startle me and its bad because they find it offputting and strange why I get so startled by them just saying hello and then I see that they are offput or confused by my reaction which increases my own anxiety about being startled as I dont like to freak people out. It all just loops and loops.


----------



## LOSTONE (Jul 9, 2005)

I am always worried that I am freaking other people out. I feel like they can feed off of my bad vibes or something. It sucks!


----------



## Skilliz (Mar 10, 2006)

Yeah.. even in broad daylight, if someone comes into my room and says hi, I jump. It's especially bad in the mornings and late at night.

On a slightly similar note, is anyone else really easily annoyed by people talking to them when they're not in the mood for talking? Not just slightly annoyed, I mean genuinely pissed off by it.


----------



## freesong (Dec 26, 2005)

YES!!!!!!!! It is embarrassing too. If I am concentrating and someone comes up behind me, I will sometimes almost yell. The whole gym turned around the other day :shock:


----------



## kdogg1976 (Mar 15, 2006)

Startle easy wow puting it mild haha I freak out with the slightest little click or anything it feels like my heart is gonna explode... same with unexpect visitors or the phone ringing awwwww but my Dr told me this is classic anxiety messing with the nerveous system ...


----------



## LOSTONE (Jul 9, 2005)

I was thinking anxiety also but for me it is diffrent then just anxiety.
I really feel like I am in another dimension in my mind or something and then when someone walks up behind me and says something to snap me out of my daze it is like they are shocking me or something. Like I am being sucked back into this reality that makes no sense and it is scary and shoking.

I don't know I am messed up.


----------



## Snowy (Aug 10, 2004)

I startle easily too, but i kinda like it, cos i like being scared, especially in the middle of the night when i am walking alone in the forest and the twigs start to snap.


----------



## M A R S (Jun 24, 2005)

I jump at the slightest noise sometimes.


----------

